# Small Monthly Swap Meet in Dallas



## Doohickie

I went to this meet a couple weeks ago.  It's outside a small bike repair shop just east of downtown Dallas, TX.  Apparently this is a quasi-monthly meet; check the Bikes section of Dallas Craigslist to find out when the next one is.  It's at 3301 Elm Street.  If you go past that address and turn right where there is plenty of room to park, display, etc.  No cost to participate (unless you buy something of course!)

Pics of the swap meet-

The sign of the guy's shop who provides the space for the meet:






He had quite a lineup of old bikes for sale





I took a few closeup pics of bikes I was interested in, such as this Sears "Made in Austria" bike; I've got a similar one in a ladies frame that I'm fixing up


----------



## Doohickie

He had a ladies version too.  His is black, mine is blue.





A Flying Dutchman folder and Schwinn Stingray with OEM steering wheel instead of handlebars.


----------



## Doohickie

Another vendor had this really, really ugly bulldog









I was sorely tempted to buy this Schwinn LeTour.  Original frame & paint, original derailleurs, updated 700C wheels and new brakes.


----------



## walter branche

*1964 sears -made in austria,*

i recently got one of these austria built -sears bikes ,made in the english racer style,, the bike i bought is good as new ,i received the original box ,and all the paper work,.... the people i bought the bike from ,, took it out of the box,,if anyone wants to see some photos ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Deveinfinty

A swap meet does sound good and it is good the guidelines of there being no bootlegs. Ill suggest this to one of the forum mods also.


----------



## KevinM

This swap meet isn't any longer. The ownner moved off to Austin.


----------



## ERNESTINE

It is look like good template exclusively for blog, but need to change colors for their own purpose, if you going to start business, education, coaching blog it is perfect. but if you go to sports, entertainment you need to change the colors etc….


----------



## mazeem1234

Hi, 
it's very great informative stuff shared here useful one for many others who needs this kind of stuff,… 
i appreciate this effort,.. 
best regards,..


----------



## shaki

*Hey!*

Thanks for sharing this information. I really like your way of expressing the opinions and sharing the information. It is good to move as chance bring new things in life, paves the way for advancement,
Kylie Minogue Hairstyles


----------



## chitown

*Welcome spambots*

Just wanted to welcome the spambots here to the cabe. Enjoy your brief stay here and hope you never come back.


----------



## shaki

Thanks for the support. I wanted to thank you for this great read!! I definitely enjoying every little bit of it. Thank you to everyone for their support.
Medium Bob Haircuts


----------

